
Was Theodore Kaczynski the Zodiac Killer? - axiomdata316
http://unazod.com/essay.html
======
empath75
This is just absurd: Let's compare writing style:

Zodiac Killer: >I LIKE KILLING PEOPLE BECAUSE IT IS SO MUCH FUN IT IS MORE FUN
THAN KILLING WILD GAME IN THE FORREST BECAUSE MAN IS THE MOST DANGEROUE ANAMAL
OF ALL TO KILL SOMETHING GIVES ME THE MOST THRILLING EXPERENCE IT IS EVEN
BETTER THAN GETTING YOUR ROCKS OFF WITH A GIRL THE BEST PART OF IT IS THAE
WHEN I DIE I WILL BE REBORN IN PARADICE AND ALL THEI HAVE KILLED WILL BECOME
MY SLAVES I WILL NOT GIVE YOU MY NAME BECAUSE YOU WILL TRY TO SLOI DOWN OR
ATOP MY COLLECTIOG OF SLAVES FOR MY AFTERLIFE. EBEORIETEMETHHPITI

Unabomber: > 1\. The Industrial Revolution and its consequences have been a
disaster for the human race. They have greatly increased the life-expectancy
of those of us who live in “advanced” countries, but they have destabilized
society, have made life unfulfilling, have subjected human beings to
indignities, have led to widespread psychological suffering (in the Third
World to physical suffering as well) and have inflicted severe damage on the
natural world. The continued development of technology will worsen the
situation. It will certainly subject human beings to greater indignities and
inflict greater damage on the natural world, it will probably lead to greater
social disruption and psychological suffering, and it may lead to increased
physical suffering even in “advanced” countries.

Those are not the same people, come on. The zodiac killer's notes were barely
literate and Ted Kazcynski went to Harvard.

~~~
lowtolerance
Kazcynski went to Harvard at the age of 16, and has an IQ of 167.

~~~
kxyvr
I don't doubt that Kazcynski was highly intelligent, but I would be careful of
throwing out IQ scores like that. It very much depends on the test. More to
the point, I believe that both Wechsler and Stanford-Binet have a maximum
score of 160, so a number like 167 is not possible and meaningless with some
of the most commonly used tests. Intelligence tests are normed and it's
difficult to have enough data to do that properly on the the tails. Further, a
good diagnostician uses the results of an intelligence test to determine areas
of strength and weakness, so while the overall score is used to satisfy the
legal criteria for children when placing into special education, it's not the
only criteria.

tldr: Most modern tests stop at 160, so 167 is not possible in that context.
If another test generated that score, then it's difficult to compare it
against modern test scores since they have a different cap.

------
darasen
No. That is a really long ad for a book by a "Zodiologist and Kaczynski
theorist"

"The odds of any single criminal bearing all the qualities outlined above has
been conservatively estimated at more than one in two billion" According to
whom? Even if accurate, that isn't particularly sound evidence of anything.

------
paulie_a
No

------
strathmeyer
They way he keeps saying 'one in a billion' seems to negate the whole thing.

------
googlemike
Whenever I see articles like this, I always remind myself to apply
Betteridge's Law.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge%27s_law_of_headline...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge%27s_law_of_headlines)

------
amvalo
> Kaczynski was living in Lombard, Illinois during most of the Zodiac events.

...?

What is the point of this page?

